# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] Cry about your bans here 2: Electric Bogaloo

## souanomalo

All posts about the banwave should be posted here!

*1st Banwave, Wednesday: Pixelclicker and Overjoint v9 users.
2nd Banwave, Thursday/Friday: Soldier82 and Highnoon users.
3rd Banwave, Friday/Saturday: Memory hacks incl private ones.
4th Banwave, Tuesday/Wednesday: Soldier82 and Highnoon users again.
(Oahsys got banned inbetween)
5th Banwave, A week later, 8th Dec: Pixelclicker
6th Banwave, 14th Dec: Pixelclicker/Memory aimbots. Again*
Seems to me that this is a huge effort by the new anti-cheat team over at Blizzard. We can only applaud.
*7th Banwave 5th Jan: Smaller one for Kefkabot/DVASystems. Owenom, Battle, rumored some other cheats but unconfirmed.
8th Banwave 11th Jan: Small again, this time wider range: Kefkabot/Dvasystems/Owenom/Battle/Ko1n!/OW_aim_assist 1.4/GotchaBot/Some other free cheats scattered across the net.
9th Banwave - 18th Jan: ??? (Some banwave for other cheats, unclear) - SK Bot Public confirmed.
9999th+1 Banwave - 18 Feb: Banwave worldwide. Various providers got minor hit whilst some asian ones lost half their userbase.
9999th+2 Banwave - 20 Feb: Free cheats.
9999th+3 Banwave - 22 Feb: Banwave worldwide again: Several cheats got banned around the web, hard to track which.
9999th+4 Banwave - 29 Feb: China banwave
9999th+5 Banwave - 6 Mar: Korea + China banwave 
9999th+6 Banwave - 15 Mar: Mass bans worldwide, a lot of people getting banned on their smurfs too. 
*
Cheats back up and running:
All of them, it seems not everyone gets caught and will probably won't get due to some technical reason presumably.
Same for those who did not get banned for using overjoint even after the banwaves. The detections can vary on a lot of things.
If you still haven't gotten caught yet, you might as well just ride the wave.

So now there's a cheating risk to be remembered.
Edit:
I've been now told that they have left an easter-egg in the small update yesterday.
This is what you get when typing in the KONAMI CODE @ main menu.

----------


## meepawn

This hack is already detected and many accounts are issued for account disclosure.

----------


## xTeain

Banned on one account. My main account which is odd because I used it the least on this and my two alt accounts both still active.

----------


## Zuzuwha

Same here. Got banned like 2hours ago. Same message from e-mail but on russian. Have fun.
http://puu.sh/syZuk/d7da7c8ec5.jpg

----------


## nizdi

Here comes the wave ban, for those (like me) who thought blizzard could not detect ahk. GG guys




> Banned on one account. My main account which is odd because I used it the least on this and my two alt accounts both still active.


Try to do some counter ban, stay active in you account or anything, the ban is prob coming bro.

@edit: this mean people like huge players Taimou are 100% clear about hack, right? If they werent banned.

----------


## DvASystems

All posts about the banwave should be posted here!

Currently we are unsure what cheats are detected.
As many are being listed and reported on, it can be assumed this banwave is based on reports.

*Edit*:
Due to the sheer low amount of ban reports, it can be assumed this ban wave was just blizzard releasing their bans on people that had been reported a lot.
*There's also complaints on Overwatch forums of false bans which strongly suggests the report system is kinda automated for bans.*

*Edit2:* Fitterboy and Stinkyjoint believe the name of the process is what's getting people banned.

----------


## Quintessential

Once I get banned my hardware ID or something is also banned right? What are the steps I need to take to be able to play Overwatch on my computer again? Other than AHK were private hacks like DvASystems or Highnoon detected?

----------


## jup234

nothings been detected. these bans are based off manual reports. Even the paid hacks are being hit.

----------


## duperduper

StinkyJoint's public aimbot has been out / opensourced for couple months now. That's not surprising :/ RIP
I've been using the private one on 3 out of 4 accounts (1 acc i keep it clean) and so far no ban.
Hack used on Smurf acc : Uberwatch, Soldier82, Highnoon, Underlook. (now almost exclusively Highnoon)
Used em almost daily and so far so good. I'll keep you guys updated if something happens.
cheers!

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

Try changing the Window Title of whatever public cheat you're using.. It's my speculation that 
(A) they're detecting cheats by window title /file title.
The same way they detect CE & Scylla

or 

(B) they've flagged the users who've accumulated a certain numbers of bans over a certain period of time for a ban.

----------


## duperduper

i just hope people are honest about the report. not "I NEVER CHEATED ON MY MAIN ACCOUNT BUT GOT BANNED ANYWAYS" bs :/
so we can pinpoint the issue

----------


## babajoojoo

I've tried dva system and soldier82 and stop using them. Been using stickyjoint v9 on and off. Got banned today. gg blizzard

----------


## DvASystems

> Try changing the Window Title of whatever public cheat you're using.. It's my speculation that 
> (A) they're detecting cheats by window title /file title.
> The same way they detect CE & Scylla
> 
> or 
> 
> (B) they've flagged the users who've accumulated a certain numbers of bans over a certain period of time for a ban.


I think it's B.
Happened immediately after maintenance and there aren't that many reports.

----------


## Dante

Who wants to help me sue blizzard, looking for experienced lawyers :gusta:

----------


## Sektmet

question,

since i got banned from the game already, dose that mean i cant buy the game again at all ?
is it for real for life ban ? or can i just buy the game again ?

can some one please have a clear answer about this >_<

----------


## Quintessential

> question,
> 
> since i got banned from the game already, dose that mean i cant buy the game again at all ?
> is it for real for life ban ? or can i just buy the game again ?
> 
> can some one please have a clear answer about this >_<


I think your hardware itself will be banned but I'm not sure how to get around it. Looking for a solution as well :/

----------


## DvASystems

> question,
> 
> since i got banned from the game already, dose that mean i cant buy the game again at all ?
> is it for real for life ban ? or can i just buy the game again ?
> 
> can some one please have a clear answer about this >_<


Make a new account, set it to Argentina. Buy the game for cheap.
Only report of HWID bans were in the beginning, with memory cheats.

----------


## bestrobber97

Is this detected for the current banwave?

----------


## evagon

> Make a new account, set it to Argentina. Buy the game for cheap.
> Only report of HWID bans were in the beginning, with memory cheats.


Why set it to Argentina?

----------


## Sektmet

soo that mean i still can buy the game with new account,

and about the country, i can chose any country, right ? and why Argentina exactly >_< ?

i am sorry for the many question

----------


## DvASystems

> Why set it to Argentina?





> soo that mean i still can buy the game with new account,
> 
> and about the country, i can chose any country, right ? and why Argentina exactly >_< ?
> 
> i am sorry for the many question


Lower game price.

----------


## mousko46

I'm not shure how their bans works, my main acount as been banned but i never cheated on it and my smurf is not ban yet whill i often used korea V4 does this meens both my acount are going to be banned and is there any ways to get a new clean copie of the game to play on with no risk of getting ban if i dont use hacks on it ?

----------


## Marco737

> soo that mean i still can buy the game with new account,
> 
> and about the country, i can chose any country, right ? and why Argentina exactly >_< ?
> 
> i am sorry for the many question


The game is cheaper in argentina.

----------


## Quintessential

> question,
> 
> since i got banned from the game already, dose that mean i cant buy the game again at all ?
> is it for real for life ban ? or can i just buy the game again ?
> 
> can some one please have a clear answer about this >_<


I'm going to wait for someone to buy it and see if it works before I do x:

----------


## DvASystems

> I'm going to wait for someone to buy it and see if it works before I do x:


You were probably manually banned.
I'd suggest you head to the trade section if you want to snag a copy for cheap.

----------


## bestrobber97

Is pixelbot detected for the current banwave?

----------


## DvASystems

> Is pixelbot detected for the current banwave?


Banwave is quite small, so not sure yet.

----------


## ricecuker

Got banned on my main. I should have known better to use a free hack.... this sucks

----------


## Ketziah

Yo, banned after using OverJoint for a day. Running on super low settings, but I guess it was detected? 

Regardless, if I just make a new battle.net and buy the game again, will I be fine? I've heard about people being banned twice in the past.

----------


## searatray

Got banned too

----------


## Quintessential

> You were probably manually banned.
> I'd suggest you head to the trade section if you want to snag a copy for cheap.


I don't think so. After I got the balls to download Overjoint I only used it in the Practice Range and literally just 1 Quick Play game before I slept. The very next morning I receive an email stating that my account had been closed by Blizzard due to "hacks". It really looks like Overjoint was detected. Sigh if I create a new account and I don't get banned, I'm gonna be purchasing DvASystems.

----------


## ricecuker

Did your hack get detected as well?

----------


## searatray

Yes if i rebuy the game will i get banned again??

----------


## Zuzuwha

> Yes if i rebuy the game will i get banned again??


That's the question I asked Blizzard Support about 4 hours ago. I'll reply to you, when I get the answer.

----------


## Quintessential

> That's the question I asked Blizzard Support about 4 hours ago. I'll reply to you, when I get the answer.


Thank you, please update us.

----------


## ricecuker

> Thank you, please update us.


You cannot buy the game again using the same account that was banned. You need to create a new blizzard account then link the new game to it.

----------


## Fire007

To All those who have got banned and asking if they buy the game again will they get banned here .... NO

I have got banned on almost 7 accounts now, all you have to do it after u get ban run cccleaner, restart ur pc/modem, make new email with different details, buy the game and buy hack and anjoy life ...

Thank me later .. flys away

----------


## EvidenceAA

1 of 2 accs banned, rip Main, but I had the time of my life with it.  :Smile:  Looks like manual bans for me as well. To the people complaining: If you cannot risk losing your account, don't cheat. Simple as that.

----------


## Ray Randall

Please update this as detected. I used the hack probably 10 times and never once got a POTG with it and never raged killed everyone. Yet I have been banned.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> What hack did you use


Soldier82, stinkyv9 and HighNoon

----------


## Zuzuwha

> You cannot buy the game again using the same account that was banned. You need to create a new blizzard account then link the new game to it.


Yeah I know that. I'm not sure about theirs policies about that question because I heard some stories that Blizzard are actually banning your second acc too.

----------


## Zuzuwha

> Please update this as detected. I used the hack probably 10 times and never once got a POTG with it and never raged killed everyone. Yet I have been banned.


LMAO. You just need to hear my story. I opened it ONCE for like 3 MINUTES, tested it in PRACTICE vs those shiny white robots and then turned it off and deleted it because I had a serious fps drop. And, after like 1hour or maybe 2, I get banned. I mean... I still think that I deserved it, because if I had no fps drop, I would definitely use the hack in my regular games. I just thought that there is no way they'll ban me for using ahk because I kinda familiar with it and used it when I played wow, dota, cs. Needless to say, I never had any problems with it. Now I do  :Smile:

----------


## goingtomaster

Damn... got banned after using Stickyjoint. Did not use any hack besides Stickyjoint.

I got banned two of my accounts--out of two lol. idk if I got hardware ban or something.

If u guys want to know if StickyJoint hackers get hardware ban, let me use an account for 30min in my computer. Got no money to buy an account right now :/

Cheers.

----------


## Zuzuwha

> Yes if i rebuy the game will i get banned again??





> Thank you, please update us.


http://puu.sh/szm4x/544a9e5f48.jpg - screenshot in russian
So the reply is: "If you want to continue playing, you can purchase a new license of the game on the new Battle.net account. If the new copy will be caught in violations of our in-game policies, it also will be banned or suspended".
Atleast I can still play it.

----------


## sysla

used it one game online, got banned.

----------


## mrlaibi

i got banned after using pixel ?

----------


## IDFKDA

Serves you right, ****ers

----------


## Quintessential

> http://puu.sh/szm4x/544a9e5f48.jpg - screenshot in russian
> So the reply is: "If you want to continue playing, you can purchase a new license of the game on the new Battle.net account. If the new copy will be caught in violations of our in-game policies, it also will be banned or suspended".
> Atleast I can still play it.


Thanks for the update man! You're the unluckiest of us all. Using it in the practice range for 2 minutes and deleting it after, and banned the next day. Feels bad man...

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Serves you right, ****ers


I love how people create accounts on UC just to let out their frustration about getting f*ed ingame. Made my day  :Smile:

----------


## sayuto

Use Sticky + scripts and got banned  :Frown:  sad

----------


## giorgi20

LOL i got banned too.. i didnt even manage to use it i just ran it once...this is a joke seriously

----------


## nobackda

Use sticky overjoint for about 1 months and got banned.

I think sticky is detected but not for a long time. I have an account use it 3 weeks ago, and it's still alive.

----------


## BBCMagic

i got banned today too

----------


## bluedrago

ban??????????
wow better off ....

----------


## bestrobber97

Did u all get banned instantly after using this?

----------


## tfwfury

Yeah its a ban.
GG.
Lmao.

----------


## hahahahahahahaha

I've got some fries but they forgot the salt, so I came here
:-)
Also, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahaha.

----------


## Leivinia

I'm in the same situation as @nobackda I've used stickyjoints on both my smurf and main about 80-90% of the time but only my Smurf got banned (which is understandable since it's like level 30.) My main on the other hand is level 400 and in the 3800 SR tier (so obviously it doesn't get reported as much as lets say a level 30 with no SR or comp history)
I was using Overjoint on my smurf to level it up for the 3rd comp season, however, my main question is: Was this from manual bans due to a high volume of reports or was this detected by a program in some way, shape, or form? Also this ban does not seem to be HWID or IP like the memory ones since I can still play on my main.

TL;DR: Was it detected or just due to a ton of reports made against the account? 
Personally I feel like it was the latter, but can't be 100% because some people say they used it once in the training room and got banned (that sounds like detection, y'know, unless the training bots reported you.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

from the info i have been able to gather atm its one of the following or combination of the 2

1) - Player Reports
2) - Name of the process

i have a feeling they do the same thing they do with cheat engine,

Blizzard can detect if your running cheat engine befor the game launches, so i have a feeling they detect Overjoint.exe you get flagged.

Main - Used AHK v1-2-3-4 + highnoon
Smurf - Used AHK v8-9 + High noon
Rage account - used AHK v5-6-7-8-9 + high noon ( used v8 and 9 last week )

and all my accounts are not banned.

but at the same time non of them are there original names, as i have renamed all the EXE's

----------


## Leivinia

> but at the same time non of them are there original names, as i have renamed all the EXE's


This seems plausible, hopefully there are more people with the same story as you. ie changed process name and was not banned. That way we can narrow it down a bit. Personally I think my smurf was banned because it had a high volume of reports. But I mean.. it's not impossible for blizzard to do it in steps. 1.) get enough reports? 2) start checking processes. But that wouldn't really make sense... might as well just do what they did with cheat engine in that case and skip the report step.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> This seems plausible, hopefully there are more people with the same story as you. ie changed process name and was not banned. That way we can narrow it down a bit. Personally I think my smurf was banned because it had a high volume of reports. But I mean.. it's not impossible for blizzard to do it in steps. 1.) get enough reports? 2) start checking processes. But that wouldn't really make sense... might as well just do what they did with cheat engine in that case and skip the report step.


I think that is what they have done now as people have reported being banned after x hours... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

Also tho I think they may be taking a page out of Fairfights book and looking at stats of new accounts etc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## alex3057

Guys! Most people don't know me, and some people know me as Moderator Reesha from Overjoint/High Noon.

I have been using a lot of different external hacks including the early to late version of Overjoint (aka. modified korean pixelbot) [public], High Noon [Semi-private/paid], Ubercharge [Public], some random AHK scripts etc etc. I have NEVER used a memory bot tho.

Also worth mentioning is, I have multiple hours (2-12) per day in playtime with full on rage settings (I'm that McCree who never misses a shot as soon as the HP bar is popped). I've received a shit ton of reports so far and I don't even care to hide it.

I'm safe. No ban.

So as many questions as you may have to the current situation, I don't think anyone can give you an answer yet, and we'll just have to wait and see if we can find a pattern once more ban reports are received.
At least for now, I think it's safe to assume the bans are not related to specific cheats, but that's all I'm pretty certain about. If the bans are caused by manual reports, then a LOT of people who said they would report me, simply haven't done so, and I've gotten lucky. But if that's not the case, then we need more time and data before any theories can be backed up by actual evidence.

Let's stay calm and see what happens in the next few days. If you're scared of getting banned, just play support, tank or anything that's not hitscan related thus tempting you to cheat. Hell, even Zenyatta is a beast without cheats!  :Smile: 

-Reesha

----------


## Leivinia

@alex3057, 
It's probably negligible but do you play on KR, EU or NA? I hear cheating in Korean servers is a big problem and none of them ever get reported since most Korean cheaters use internet cafes so the players never report because they assume its worthless. Makes at home cheating a bit safer (but then again in KR there is a REAL aimbot in 90% of the high level games)

----------


## alex3057

> @alex3057, 
> It's probably negligible but do you play on KR, EU or NA? I hear cheating in Korean servers is a big problem and none of them ever get reported since most Korean cheaters use internet cafes so the players never report because they assume its worthless. Makes at home cheating a bit safer (but then again in KR there is a REAL aimbot in 90% of the high level games)


I play on both the EU and the PTR region.

My account was prestige 1.5-2 or so before I started cheating, so I'm kinda starting to think Stinky might be onto something with this fairfight theory. Blizzard taking stat changes into account and getting automatic flags through this.
I mean, my account has undercome constant improvement throughout it's entire lifetime, and even after starting to cheat, I still moved slowly forward in terms of SR and "skills". So if my skill progress are increasing at the same rate as it always has been, except now I can overcome my own limits through the cheat, then a fairfight-based anti-cheat would never know.

But then again, it's just another plausible theory. But I definitely believe that at least one of the more experienced coders here are onto something. Might just aswell be Stinky, since fairfight-based anti-cheats are pretty accurate and effective (Lucratively. And Blizzard love their money.) in a game like Battlefield.

----------


## Leivinia

I did not modify the original .exe name or window title and have been banned on only my low level account and not my main. I will, however, change the .exe right away. (though I will not be cheating on my main until we get more concrete evidence on this.) 

On a side note, this brings something to mind. We could probably do something like(as an example) write a batch file that randomizes the .exe name before running it.

----------


## gogallum

Well, I just got banned today. I asked to Blizzard, and they said that I used hacks(overjoint) around 11/26~11/30. The reason u didn't got banned might be because u used overjoint last week

----------


## andriy1

Never renamed process, was blatant and closet on a top 500 account, used exclusively over joint for 300+ games, no ban.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

There are people who haven't used v9 in over 2 weeks and still got banned 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

Like I said this is looking like report bans... its like u get flagged on x amount of reports. Then your account gets looked into and then probably banned or added to the ban wave list

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## cpjohn

Banned after using this 6 games, i wouldn't recommend this  :Smile:

----------


## nizdi

> I'm in the same situation as @nobackda I've used stickyjoints on both my smurf and main about 80-90% of the time but only my Smurf got banned (which is understandable since it's like level 30.) My main on the other hand is level 400 and in the 3800 SR tier (so obviously it doesn't get reported as much as lets say a level 30 with no SR or comp history)
> I was using Overjoint on my smurf to level it up for the 3rd comp season, however, my main question is: Was this from manual bans due to a high volume of reports or was this detected by a program in some way, shape, or form? Also this ban does not seem to be HWID or IP like the memory ones since I can still play on my main.
> 
> TL;DR: Was it detected or just due to a ton of reports made against the account? 
> Personally I feel like it was the latter, but can't be 100% because some people say they used it once in the training room and got banned (that sounds like detection, y'know, unless the training bots reported you.  )


Blizzard is prob looking of how many reports you got, then they check process and i f they see some famous process they ban you. I dont know if i buy a new account to cheat or not.

----------


## andriy1

(meant to quote what sticky said, mobile sux), I think this is the most likely scenario. My prestige 4, top 500 account I think received at most 2 reports despite blatantly using over joint for over a month now. No ban.

----------


## yacopsae

> Blizzard is prob looking of how many reports you got, then they check process and i f they see some famous process they ban you.


I can guarantee you that this is NOT the case. I never cheated in actual game. I downloaded stinkyjoint just to see how it works in the training course. I didn't liked how snappy it was for me so I stopped it after 5 min, not even bothering making more smooth settings and this morning I was banned. So - yesterday tried the hack for 5 min TOPS on Training Course - NEVER entered live game with other players - I just stopped the game and the hack after the training course test - and that was it - this morning I was banned. I feel so bad for this - I had the Noire widowmaker skin and what not... now I have nothing.

And the worst part is that I am not sure if I can buy the game again on new acc. Everywhere everyone is saying something different - they will ban your new acc no matter if you are cheating or not, others say - no its fine, just make a new acc and buy the game. I don't know what to believe anymore.

----------


## goingtomaster

Think it's 2.

Smurf: I did not use StinckyJoint v9 at Rank but I got banned(lvl 20)

Main: And I used StinkyJoint v9 only in tutorial but I got banned 3400. I haven't used any hack w my account. lol...... so sad..

----------


## andriy1

I can't comprehend how so many people are getting practice range banned after a few minutes when I spent probably an hour in practice range setting it up, and hundreds of hours in ranked play using it. I didn't take ANY proactive steps to prevent myself from being banned. 

What is blizzard doing here.

----------


## giorgi20

My account was fresh and i only opened the hack for 2 minutes and was trying to see if it worked or not and closed it...I didnt even try to use it and i got banned...so its not about reports or any other shit...its something that it detects them...

----------


## Micrent

Just received my ban. I only used once a few days ago. I tried out in practice range and played 3-4 games in quick play. It is unlikely I was reported as I was still getting the hang of things and didn't do anything spectacular.

----------


## andriy1

> Just received my ban. I only used once a few days ago. I tried out in practice range and played 3-4 games in quick play. It is unlikely I was reported as I was still getting the hang of things and didn't do anything spectacular.


Just now? So it looks like we're seeing delayed bans. Maybe my ban is yet to come.

----------


## speshulk926

I used Sticky Joints v9 very small amount. I was like 90% (40-50 hours) played on Lucio, Mercy, Junkrat, and Mei, so obviously never used it there. I basically used it once a week or so if I was really tired and not aiming so well. It was definitely my fault for using it. I did not rename the exe. Nobody ever said in chat "aimbot" or something similar. I *really* don't think it was user report. I played with friends and none of them ever said anything either. Hope it helps.

----------


## Micrent

Well I just noticed. The email was actually from yesterday.

----------


## nikkechu

Well i got banned too after trying it for like a half a hour on practice range. So i send them a ticket and they replied:
"Greetings,

This action has been taken in accordance with our Code of Conduct (Blizzard&#39;s Code of Conduct - Blizzard Support), which all players acknowledge and agree to prior to playing Overwatch. These policies and conditions allow us to maintain a fun and safe game environment for all our players. Our Battle.net Terms of Use can be found at Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement. 

We now consider this matter closed and would not look to enter into further discussion on the subject."
So i send them another ticket because i only have one account, i can buy a new game and probably have to but im only sad about losing my stuff. I never intended to ruin anyones game online just wanted to test it out in practice range :/ (if u can help me with this situation i will be forever thankful to you)

----------


## andriy1

> Well i got banned too after trying it for like a half a hour on practice range. So i send them a ticket and they replied:
> "Greetings,
> 
> This action has been taken in accordance with our Code of Conduct (Blizzard&#39;s Code of Conduct - Blizzard Support), which all players acknowledge and agree to prior to playing Overwatch. These policies and conditions allow us to maintain a fun and safe game environment for all our players. Our Battle.net Terms of Use can be found at Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement. 
> 
> We now consider this matter closed and would not look to enter into further discussion on the subject."
> So i send them another ticket because i only have one account, i can buy a new game and probably have to but im only sad about losing my stuff. I never intended to ruin anyones game online just wanted to test it out in practice range :/ (if u can help me with this situation i will be forever thankful to you)


Nobody can help you. That account is permanently banned and everything on it is unrecoverable. Blizzard has an absolute 0 tolerance policy with no exceptions.

An important thing to note is Blizzard owns the account, not you. They simply allow you to access their servers as long as you comply with their rules.

----------


## yacopsae

I have a fresh news from you guys, directly from the blizz support chat ->






> YOU 99:99:99
> ................... your system is hardware banning the user meaning even the brand new copy with brand new acc is getting banned instantly - is that true?
> 
> AHMAD SARALIM 99:99:99
> No. You can purchase the game and add it to a new battle.net account, and it won't directly be banned. However, if the software that caused the ban in the first place is still installed in the computer, and is again detected from the new account, this can (and probably will) cause the same effect than in the first account. The new license won't be banned for using it in the same computer and hardware, but it might be banned for repeated use of the same software that caused the first ban

----------


## clkitx

> Banned after using this 6 games, i wouldn't recommend this


banned too after 1day using this.

----------


## alex3057

> No, no one checks your stats before banning otherwise they woukd ban pro players with 90% headshot accuraccy and shit. Thats not how it works.


I think you need to read about Fairfight to find out what it does: How FairFight works, what it does and what it doesn't do. : Rainbow6

Cause actually making "educated guesses" is exactly what Fairfight does. If you have 90% accuracy? Boom, Ban. If you have a KDA of 13:1? Boom, Ban. If you've played like shit and suddenly has one day where you play really, really good? Boom, Ban.
It's based on statistics mostly. It makes calculated guessing. There was a case about the #1 ranked heli pilot in BF4 getting banned for playing well.
Another dude killed 8 people in very short time cause he was skilled, got lucky, and the enemy was bad all at the same time. He got kicked off the server and banned aswell by fairfight.

So all I'm saying is, Blizzard MIGHT have some kind of Fairfight-based anti-cheat. Nobody has been saying it's the case. We're all just theorizing now.

----------


## Zuzuwha

> I can guarantee you that this is NOT the case. I never cheated in actual game. I downloaded stinkyjoint just to see how it works in the training course. I didn't liked how snappy it was for me so I stopped it after 5 min, not even bothering making more smooth settings and this morning I was banned. So - yesterday tried the hack for 5 min TOPS on Training Course - NEVER entered live game with other players - I just stopped the game and the hack after the training course test - and that was it - this morning I was banned. I feel so bad for this - I had the Noire widowmaker skin and what not... now I have nothing.
> 
> And the worst part is that I am not sure if I can buy the game again on new acc. Everywhere everyone is saying something different - they will ban your new acc no matter if you are cheating or not, others say - no its fine, just make a new acc and buy the game. I don't know what to believe anymore.


same here, never entered live game with other players. And I have a screenshot from Blizzard which says that you won't get banned in a new account, Here is the post. 



> http://puu.sh/szm4x/544a9e5f48.jpg - screenshot in russian
> So the reply is: "If you want to continue playing, you can purchase a new license of the game on the new Battle.net account. If the new copy will be caught in violations of our in-game policies, it also will be banned or suspended".
> Atleast I can still play it.

----------


## rheos

Playing like every day with AHK shits I made myself (and node.js additional scripts) : never get banned.

Pretty sure this is not a software issue, just lazy guys sayings shitty things

----------


## yacopsae

Now I would like to know if the removal of the stickyjoint's folder is enough to remove the hack from my PC? Or there are leftovers in the registry or elsewhere?

----------


## DvASystems

> Now I would like to know if the removal of the stickyjoint's folder is enough to remove the hack from my PC? Or there are leftovers in the registry or elsewhere?


After removing the folder you should be safe. But to be extra safe I'd advice getting a hammer and using it on the harddrive. Just to make sure it won't talk.

----------


## andriy1

> After removing the folder you should be safe. But to be extra safe I'd advice getting a hammer and using it on the harddrive. Just to make sure it won't talk.


I mean really the safest thing to do here is to burn you entire motherboard.

----------


## darknn

I just used the hack in a few ocassions and today i got the email,now im banned, guys be carefull.

----------


## TacoNinja

Gonna stop using, but to stay ud I always changed the name of the .exe, not banned and only been playing on my main. Stay safe guys

----------


## andriy1

I've continued to use on my main and smurf. No sign of anything. I'm going go out on a limb and assume it's not actually detected.

----------


## Cool1995

Serves u right no skill ****bags

----------


## exulx

top 500 account RIP . just for trying it out for several seconds in training 

blizzard is a ****ing joke

----------


## yacopsae

> top 500 account RIP . just for trying it out for several seconds in training 
> 
> blizzard is a ****ing joke


EXACTLY! If we were using it all the time, ruining the players' experience and what not - sure, ban us, but for using it for a few seconds or minutes on the training range, this is a damn joke!

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Damn... got banned after using Stickyjoint. Did not use any hack besides Stickyjoint.
> 
> I got banned two of my accounts--out of two lol. idk if I got hardware ban or something.
> 
> If u guys want to know if StickyJoint hackers get hardware ban, let me use an account for 30min in my computer. Got no money to buy an account right now :/
> 
> Cheers.


Blizz didn't HWID-Ban in this wave. My second account on which I stopped cheating 2 weeks ago is still good as of now. I did a few matches yesterday, all good.

I have to add that I have never renamed the Overjoint .exe. Maybe it's really the combo of reports+aftercheck for a certain process.

Further I have talked to some fellow mates of different wellknown cheatproviders which use Dva, HN and Soldier, none of them got banned. So Im more and more sure most of it was going against stinky's v9 since it was widely used and public. I could be wrong tho

----------


## bob_ow

so how can we change the name cuz in the task manager its still the same

----------


## ductan112

it's detected!

----------


## M4lkin

Any safe hacks?

----------


## temp123

> Any safe hacks?


Plenty, minus the business module. Maybe you search dark web my friend

----------


## Leivinia

Quick update as of December 1st 

My high level main account is still not banned (high SR, used sticky in comp previously but have not used it for 3 or 4 days now) 
My smurf is permanently banned, however I made a ticket inquiring if I could buy a new copy of the game and got a response along the lines of: "yes you can." following that email I purchased a normal 39.99$ license for a new account and started playing on it today. I have not used any aim-assist on it yet and have so far got it to level 6 (just played a little bit) 

Take away: Yes, you can buy a new copy of the game if you were manually banned in this wave. 
On a side note: I am curious to try and buy the game again on my smurf since when I try to play it says that my license has been revoked, but offers me a buy option to buy a new one. Though I doubt buying the game again on that BattleTag will reinstate my account.. maybe I'll waste the 40$... for science.

----------


## mps57

> On a side note: I am curious to try and buy the game again on my smurf since it gives me a buy option. Though I doubt buying the game again will reinstate my account.. maybe I'll waste the 40$... for science.


I'm sure I read on the forums that if you buy a new license on account with a ban on it already it gets auto-banned, needs to be a completely fresh account to not trigger a ban.

Would be interesting to see if that's a lie or not though.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> On a side note: I am curious to try and buy the game again on my smurf since when I try to play it says that my license has been revoked, but offers me a buy option to buy a new one. Though I doubt buying the game again on that BattleTag will reinstate my account.. maybe I'll waste the 40$... for science.


This would be really interesting. Maybe we can all donate for the greater good  :Big Grin:

----------


## darkex

> it's detected!


U have a proof ?

----------


## yacopsae

> Any safe hacks?


D.VA SYSTEMS I believe.

----------


## Helica

i just got banned for using in three games to see how it works, just to have an idea. First, it's not taht useful, it doesn't work great, sorry Stickyjoint, then even if it did, it's not very useful on most of the characters, and last Blizzard's anti hack system is very effective, very very effective. 

Don't even try it, or only in private matches, but i'm not even sure that you can't get banned in private matches.

----------


## Moonzinn

If I try to buy a new game it says I cant purchase because my acc is banned, also I have heard that people get banned automatically if they play on the same PC where they were banned. 
Hope this get cleared up by Leivina and other, thanks! Will try some things myself, as I have an alt-acc and other systems to play on here. 

Happy hacking!

----------


## Bocchino123

You have proof? Got banned about this?

----------


## rheos

> i just got banned for using in three games to see how it works, just to have an idea. First, it's not taht useful, it doesn't work great, sorry Stickyjoint, then even if it did, it's not very useful on most of the characters, and last Blizzard's anti hack system is very effective, very very effective. 
> 
> Don't even try it, or only in private matches, but i'm not even sure that you can't get banned in private matches.


Wierd. I did like 200+ games this last weeks, didnt get banned.

----------


## Lawrencer

PERMA BAN! DO NOT USE THIS! Blizzard scans your apps with the b.net app.

----------


## Blacknarwhal

Yo guys take a chill pill on downloading this I got banned using wait a little till the mods can figure out why don't make the same mistake as me

----------


## gutzboi04

Got banned as well and I want to repurchase the game again using a new account. 

Has anyone tried to play with a new account on the same PC and not get banned again?

----------


## Tigonz

*Banned, Account Closure*

Hello!
Using Overjoint, and got account closure.

_Which Characters have you been playing?_
Bastion & Soldier: 76

_How long have you been playing?_
~3 continues Hours between 4 Hours rest.
Overjoint was used in nearly 80% of the time.

_What Game were you playing?_
~98% Quick Match, 2% Arena, felt guilty using it there so stopped.

_Were you stupid?_
I Intended to release the Aim trigger and shoot randomly to avoid suspicion.
but i might have been carried over with Soldier: 76

_How many Victories/Defeats ?_
~60% Won 40% Lose.

_Were you using Stinkyjoint Scripts?_
Nope.

_Did you change the processor's name?_
Nope.

_Have you changed the default settings on Overjoint?_
Yes, short range aim on 6.

_Have you noticed anything Weird?_
*Yes*,in Borderless, after 3 games, mouse cursors would appear ingame. and stick in the middle even when I look around. But when I shoot, the task bar below appears and the game get stuck in shooting, it's like I opened a different program.
Whenever this happens, I immediately close Overjoint and reopen it, the problem goes away for a period of time.
I checked if any other program interfered, but there were none.

Programs usally opened while playing Overwatch:
OverJoint. - Chrome. - Razer Comms.

no activity or updates occured.

_Have you noticed anything Weird by players reaction?_
On the last game before the ban, yes.
Was fighting Symmerta on Soldier: 76.
She was avoiding walking all around in a mid range, then hid in the corner. Aim assist was on, hit her 87% of the time. 
*intended not to hit her with 100% accuracy*

I jumped in and used Helix Rockets, finished her off.
In the chat, the player Typed: O_O
5 Min in, I got banned.

------------------------------

All in all, Thank you Stinkyjoint. Actually felt the fun in playing this game.
I know it's cheating, and made the other team a wee bit frustrated in their matches.
But, it made it competitive in a werid way.

*UPDATE!*

I raised a ticket for suspension/closure appeal to blizzard.
Their response to my ticket was...off.
it felt automated, and I'm 100% sure they haven't read what I typed.

_“Your account has been banned for using Botting/cheating program, or any other game exploits, found and verified in your logs in past weeks.”_

Past Weeks? I used Stinkyjoint for what is less than 24 hours of game time in the last couple of days. Actually, it’s nowhere near 2 full days even.

_"As we do not approve such action, your account will not be overturned and will remain banned."_

So! I bought the game again on a new account and it worked, no IP/hardware tag.

*For other players:*
Consider having two accounts, one for using aim assist and one without.
especially if you're playing with buddies!

Good Luck all and Have Safe Fun!

----------


## BallPlayCar

my main account got banned using stinkyjoint \ pixelclicker 9 pm RIP

----------


## BallPlayCar

just got my account closed 9 pm, was using primarily stinkyjoint for 200+ games. RIP .

----------


## mazme

i was banned, using Simple Pixel Clicker and PixelClicker.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Got banned as well and I want to repurchase the game again using a new account. 
> 
> Has anyone tried to play with a new account on the same PC and not get banned again?


I was playing on my smurf on the same account without changing anyything the last 2 days (IP gets automatically changed tho since dynamic) until now I have not been banned on my second one

----------


## Perplexity

My account got banned too. I was using Solider 82 for a while but came back to this because I couldn't login. Got banned the following morning. 

EDIT: May have been Soldier 82 that got me banned, not sure.

----------


## chengdan

> i was banned, using Simple Pixel Clicker and PixelClicker.


Same got banned too.
RIP
this aimbot didn't even work for me and I still got banned

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> My account got banned too. I was using Solider 82 for a while but came back to this because I couldn't login. Got banned the following morning. 
> 
> EDIT: May have been Soldier 82 that got me banned, not sure.


Soldier 82 is now detected also

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Perplexity

> Soldier 82 is now detected also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Also? So is overjoint detected?

----------


## sani808

Detected? and plus gonna sound stupid how to do u work it?

----------


## Perplexity

> from the info i have been able to gather atm its one of the following or combination of the 2
> 
> 1) - Player Reports
> 2) - Name of the process
> 
> i have a feeling they do the same thing they do with cheat engine,
> 
> Blizzard can detect if your running cheat engine befor the game launches, so i have a feeling they detect Overjoint.exe you get flagged.
> 
> ...


Then why wouldn't you advise everyone else to do the same before releasing the cheats? Lmfao.

----------


## Perplexity

Also, how can they ban based on a process name? So what if I create a blank exe called "Overjoint.exe" and let it run as I was playing. Would I get banned, even though I wasn't cheating?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Also, how can they ban based on a process name? So what if I create a blank exe called "Overjoint.exe" and let it run as I was playing. Would I get banned, even though I wasn't cheating?


If they really scan the processes, most likely, if not for sure.

----------


## DvASystems

First post has been updated.

----------


## Perplexity

> First post has been updated.


So how do we avoid these signature scans? Every user would essentially need their own unique version of the cheat, right?

----------


## xTeain

Update: Second alt account banned. Only have one alt account left.

----------


## tomasluz23

got banned , gg

----------


## tomasluz23

got banned , **** head

----------


## ivanbentancur2

its not detected, just change exe name lol

----------


## Babawanga

> its not detected, just change exe name lol


stop spreading shits, we are on discord and ppl renamed process and ban, some ppl tried this today on new accounts and were banned instantly.

----------


## roynexel

THIS IS DETECTED WOKE UP TODAY TO THIS EMAIL

not crying about ban so smd


***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***

Greetings,

Account: =
Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also
known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

The account holder is responsible for all activity on the account. We issue
suspensions and closures to protect our players and our service in accordance with
our Battle.net EULA: Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement.

We don't take this decision lightly. Our team issued this closure after a careful
review of relevant evidence. Our support staff will not overturn these closures and
may not respond to appeals. For more information, see our article:
Appealing Silences, Suspensions, and Closures - Blizzard Support

Thank you for your time and understanding in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Service
Blizzard Entertainment
https://battle.net/

----------


## Aimladen

No ban yet. Used highnoon every single day this week including today. Honestly doubt it's detected, it's probably people finally getting banned from reports since they do it in waves. Otherwise why would highnoon 1.0 not get me banned when I'm using it after it's "detected?"

----------


## tomasluz23

I did m8 , and i used it like less than half an hour ..

----------


## DvASystems

Third banwave just hit.

----------


## bart1212

> Third banwave just hit.


How do you know? Don't memory hacks get a banwave every other week anyway.

----------


## DvASystems

> How do you know? Don't memory hacks get a banwave every other week anyway.


You are correct on the 2 week banwaves but they decided to include it 1 day early.

----------


## roseagain

what about simple pixel clicker? i used 2 days ago and not got ban(C#)
how can i change the name of process? windows title changer doesnt work

----------


## Sharky7337

Careful I was banned and i renamed the .exe 

I only used it in like 2 games, did not rage, and then was just messing around in training grounds.

They banned me with a lifetime of 19 percent accuracy. lol

I tried to plead my case on the ban like dude, look at my pititful lifetime stats, like I ever really used a hack. And my ban came days later after I had stopped messing with it and was playing legit.

----------


## altoid7

> Soldier82, stinkyv9 and HighNoon


For someone surrounded by "talented" people I honestly expected you to use a sophisticated memory aimbot that exploits "client sided" mechanics, not AHK garbage

----------


## preva

> Careful I was banned and i renamed the .exe 
> 
> I only used it in like 2 games, did not rage, and then was just messing around in training grounds.
> 
> They banned me with a lifetime of 19 percent accuracy. lol
> 
> I tried to plead my case on the ban like dude, look at my pititful lifetime stats, like I ever really used a hack. And my ban came days later after I had stopped messing with it and was playing legit.



Did you change just your '.exe' filename? or name of process in the ahk source?

----------


## bjl5029

got detected

----------


## ram1rez

I got banned 'level 444' my account on Wednesday. I used 'pixelclicker' , 'overjoint v9' & 'ubercharge' for about a month.

so I created another account. 

and I used 'simplepixcel' & 'overjoint v9' for level up in fast match.

but I got banned again during the game on Thursday.

I played on Korean servers and US servers.

Blizzard's email that my account was banned was sent twice from the Blizzard of Korea.



When will we be able to use 'hack' again in the game?

----------


## ram1rez

If change the name of an attribute instead of just changing the name shown in the exe file, is it not detected?

----------


## bluedrago

you only have 1 post and register dec 2016....you are fake

----------


## xratedownz

It is detected.

----------


## roseagain

detected after change the exe name...

----------


## blr69

Is only the popular ahk aimbots getting banned or ahk in general? as in, will running ahk macros or having completely unrelated ahk running in background still cause ban?

----------


## Babawanga

> Is only the popular ahk aimbots getting banned or ahk in general? as in, will running ahk macros or having completely unrelated ahk running in background still cause ban?


only popular AHK bots, atm i am running some polish ahk hack 2nd day without ban

----------


## ram1rez

> only popular AHK bots, atm i am running some polish ahk hack 2nd day without ban


what are you using? I want to use it if it's safe.

----------


## WhoAreYouToMe

Stinkyjoin v9 was detected, was this detected also?

----------


## ram1rez

Yes this was detected also

I used this but I got banned

----------


## Bak

Is this hack detected? to get a ban?

----------


## fully1337

my cheat is still ud. been using it since over 4 months. ^.^

----------


## Kvothine

> my cheat is still ud. been using it since over 4 months. ^.^


yes. just use a fu**** overlay hack / hp bar hack and you have no fuuu ban problems.

----------


## alex3057

Hello again everyone.

To everyone who keeps asking "what cheat is safe to use"? I can tell the only big and known cheat which survived the banwave has a process name randomizer, so if you want to be safe, don't use products which lack this. AHK aswell as C#, free aswell as paid (if super private, it's fine. The bans are happening based on process name on hacks well known to the public and to Blizzard).

Stay safe out there!
-Reesha

----------


## WhoAreYouToMe

It seems since the start of season 3 Stinkyjoint AHK has been detected, what is everyone's experience with pixel clicker? Any bans?

----------


## WhoAreYouToMe

Hey guys,

For educational purposes I am wondering currently how many people have been hit with the latest ban wave? This post was created for people to leave informative feedback including there experiences related to bans with AHK. I was using StinkyJointv9 and got hit, Its very difficult to go through page's and page's of forums (even though I am trying) and come to a informative conclusion so I decided to create this thread to help anybody else interested on current ban wave detection and who is hungry for my information on the topic to get a more clear understanding of the standing AHK detection and maybe a way to get around it?

Currently to my knowledge there are 4 main AHK most popular apps, all appear to use .exe (correct me if I am wrong). I believe they are based of the core AHK Korean Pixelbot to some degree.

Stinkyjoint v9 (detected) apparently v7 may not be detected?
HighNoon (anybody know if this is detected?)
PixelClicker (detected) 
Korean Pixelbot. (anybody know if this is detected?)

I was using Stinkyjoin v9 and there are many other versions not sure about detection on previous versions after latest season patch release(anybody using any with success?), however I was using my AHK for about 2 weeks and I didn't get hit until I used my fov overlay near the start of the season 3. Now, I am not sure if that is the reason that caused me to get banned I personally doubt it. There was times I used higher settings like 7 also, but I heard of stinkyjoint v9 being detected with people only using 3 sense setting for AHK.

I am curious if people are still using these with success? If you got banned please share your experience. Anybody with more technical background on coding know of any ways of possibly modifying current AHK to pass detection? Changing .exe application name?

----------


## eastko

i used only pixelclicker . 
i got a banned ~

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Hey guys,
> 
> For educational purposes I am wondering currently how many people have been hit with the latest ban wave? This post was created for people to leave informative feedback including there experiences related to bans with AHK. I was using StinkyJointv9 and got hit, Its very difficult to go through page's and page's of forums (even though I am trying) and come to a informative conclusion so I decided to create this thread to help anybody else interested on current ban wave detection and who is hungry for my information on the topic to get a more clear understanding of the standing AHK detection and maybe a way to get around it?
> 
> Currently to my knowledge there are 4 main AHK most popular apps, all appear to use .exe (correct me if I am wrong). I believe they are based of the core AHK Korean Pixelbot to some degree.
> 
> Stinkyjoint v9
> HighNoon (which is similar to Stinkyjoin9 in its code)
> PixelClicker
> ...


highnoon is nothing like v9 in its code, please stop throwing around false information, also there are people who have no FoV and still got hit etc, ( i mean running cheats that dont have a FoV overlay )

----------


## ram1rez

My first account - I used 'pixelclicker', 'overjoint v9' & 'ubercharge' for 2months.
I got banned. (30/11)

2nd account - I used 'simplePixcelclicker' and was banned. while playing the game. (2/12)

I know that 'overjoint v7' is still safe. (In communities in Korea, those who used it said so)

----------


## WhoAreYouToMe

> highnoon is nothing like v9 in its code, please stop throwing around false information, also there are people who have no FoV and still got hit etc, ( i mean running cheats that dont have a FoV overlay )


Hey sorry I edited my posted I didn't mean to give any false information, I am just trying to figure out if there are any successful undetected AHK apps or if there is a way to modify current versions to get past detection? 

Is high noon detected?




> My first account - I used 'pixelclicker', 'overjoint v9' & 'ubercharge' for 2months.
> I got banned. (30/11)
> 
> 2nd account - I used 'simplePixcelclicker' and was banned. while playing the game. (2/12)
> 
> I know that 'overjoint v7' is still safe. (In communities in Korea, those who used it said so)


Have you used Overjoint v7? Or is anybody else using it? in NA servers?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

i have reports saying that v7 is undetected, but i have not used any ahk since a few days befor the first banwave.

Highnoon was detected in the 2nd ban wave, but we have now taken alot of security measures to ensure our users stay safe.

----------


## ram1rez

Yes, I am currently using 'overjoint v7' in my 3th account.

I played in US servers & KR servers. Not yet banned.

But I am worried. 

There are posts that say that cheat with AHK or C++ is dangerous.

I don't know about cheat, but there is a saying that cheat that works through the server is safe.

For sure, I was banned using them.

----------


## rmsg0d

im so stupid the thing is if you want to keep cheating maybe getting a usb drive and name it to some famous process like chrome.exe that could disguise the hack and everytime you dont hack just remove the usb dont know if that works but ive done it at least with the usb but didnt change the name of the file

----------


## DvASystems

Updated OP.
4th Banwave today, had tons of people messaging me about this along with screencaps etc.

Stay safe everyone!

----------


## wwwysqcom

I just got banned 1hr ago for using soldier 82 at 2nd Dec. Goodbye my account.

----------


## evagon

> Updated OP.
> 4th Banwave today, had tons of people messaging me about this along with screencaps etc.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


With the frequency of ban waves and starting to hit paid programs, do you think Blizzard tracks crosshair movements and compares them against an "average" player? Do they consider player stats in their detection algorithms?

Their detection seems too accurate for just looking at naming processes and ban reports.

----------


## DvASystems

> With the frequency of ban waves and starting to hit paid programs, do you think Blizzard tracks crosshair movements and compares them against an "average" player? Do they consider player stats in their detection algorithms?
> 
> Their detection seems too accurate for just looking at naming processes and ban reports.


This has been discussed with others, currently the banwaves are way too fast to be manual which suggests they have an automatic system in place. Currently the way they flag these cheats are speculations. Or the theory could be wrong and they just work their asses off flagging every cheat which is kinda pointless as you could just make your own private copy and then be safe.

----------


## ownedscrub3

> Updated OP.
> 4th Banwave today, had tons of people messaging me about this along with screencaps etc.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


Do you know which ones were detected today?

----------


## nvidiafin

Would polyloader with VMprotect make a autohotkey hack undetected by warden?

----------


## None656

Well I got banned yesterday on my main (nothing special, just a 55 lvl account).
I used Stinkyjoints v9 and Pixel Clicker for about 2-3 days. I'm not planning to use it ever again (losing money like this is just plain stupid).
My question: does anyone know which components are used to calculate the HW ID in Overwatch? Adding one more RAM module will be enough? Ofc I also plan to do all the things listed in my comment posted in  (How to create new account after being banned?)this thread.

----------


## grapedrankdawg

> (How to create new account after being banned?)this thread.







You don't have to do any of that.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Well I got banned yesterday on my main (nothing special, just a 55 lvl account).
> I used Stinkyjoints v9 and Pixel Clicker for about 2-3 days. I'm not planning to use it ever again (losing money like this is just plain stupid).
> My question: does anyone know which components are used to calculate the HW ID in Overwatch? Adding one more RAM module will be enough? Ofc I also plan to do all the things listed in my comment posted in  (How to create new account after being banned?)this thread.


They don't ban by HWID (yet). I'm still good on my smurf and haven't changed anything besides my IP.

----------


## blr69

is v7 still safe?

----------


## duperduper

> is v7 still safe?


I wouldn't try.
V7 and V9 have near identical aimbot code.

----------


## ricecuker

Has anyone ever tried to restore their banned OW account by asking Blizzard to pay a certain dollar amount? I understand that Blizzard has a zero tolerance policy, but money talks right?

----------


## Sparkfear

> Has anyone ever tried to restore their banned OW account by asking Blizzard to pay a certain dollar amount? I understand that Blizzard has a zero tolerance policy, but money talks right?


I think their policy is still higher than what you'd want to spend.
To put it simple, it's a big company, you must have a lot of money for them to do something like that.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

theres ban reports in pixelclickers discord again

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

also ban reports in a memory aimbot discord also

----------


## Jason346

From the looks of it, the user I think Stinky is referring to that got banned in PixelClicker was using an older version that didn't have the security features. However there is another dude that says he's been banned using only the new version with very low settings. Unknown if this is a holdover and just got the ban now or because of old leftover PC files on his PC.

----------


## TommyT

i hacked and i aint banned

----------


## balkanvodka

> question,
> 
> since i got banned from the game already, dose that mean i cant buy the game again at all ?
> is it for real for life ban ? or can i just buy the game again ?
> 
> can some one please have a clear answer about this >_<


You can buy again dont worry  :Big Grin:  its just license that got banned !  :Smile:

----------


## LinuxGuy

> You can buy again dont worry  its just license that got banned !


Will you loose progress?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Will you loose progress?


Off you will... your buying a new account.

U get banned... buy new account start all over

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Plaush

Hello, Can I just buy a new copy of the game and start over or do I have to use another computer. I got banned for using Soldier 82, nothing else.

Edit: I did use overjoint (free version) in the practice range.

----------


## winstrol901

don't bother, people are getting banned now. so its detected.

----------


## Alecthro

Read post below. Accidentally double posted.

----------


## Alecthro

DETECTED.

https://i.imgur.com/URNZZK0.png

Have only ever used Kefka bot on this account. Be careful guys! Ban wave might be coming out soon.

----------


## ars81859

> DETECTED.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/URNZZK0.png
> 
> Have only ever used Kefka bot on this account. Be careful guys! Ban wave might be coming out soon.



How hard where you using this, like making it obvious or just barely like an aim assist?

----------


## KefkaBot

> DETECTED.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/URNZZK0.png
> 
> Have only ever used Kefka bot on this account. Be careful guys! Ban wave might be coming out soon.


The ban wave has already arrived since this morning, we all know this already. All the major bots got some hits but it doesn't mean the bot is detected as there are many long term users still unbanned including myself on 3 different accounts.

If the bot was detected we'd see a lot more of the user base getting banned and especially the long term users that use it constantly.

Please don't claim things before you know what's going on. People could be getting banned due to player reports as well.

----------


## DvASystems

Small banwave 10 hours ago.
Weirdly not everyone got banned this time, just a small group of users.

Hit:
DVASYSTEMS
Kefkabot

I'll update the OP when I have more information.

Thank you!

----------


## Alecthro

> How hard where you using this, like making it obvious or just barely like an aim assist?


very barely, using the settings to make it look like human flow:

Aimbot Speed: 4-5
X Adjust: -3
Y Adjust: -13
Trigger Area: 20 (thought this is for trigger bot, doesnt affect anything)

Used for maybe 45min to 1 hour 30min a day. Sometimes skipping days due to obligations.

----------


## iComfy

> DETECTED.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/URNZZK0.png
> 
> Have only ever used Kefka bot on this account. Be careful guys! Ban wave might be coming out soon.



When did you last use it?

Last time I used it was around New Year's eve, and stopped using it since. I didn't get banned.

I also flushed my USN Journal and ran CC Cleaner.

*Does blizzard also do Delayed bans like VAC does?*

----------


## slatprh

Yes they do.

----------


## mankey1337

I have used the same settings as of yesterday and I still do not have any bans. It might just be people getting banned based off of user reports rather then just a cheat detection within the game's anticheat.

----------


## jsjpop

Got banned, bought this cheat less than a month ago

----------


## bart1212

> Small banwave 10 hours ago.
> Weirdly not everyone got banned this time, just a small group of users.


That's how it started with overjoint/pixelclicker if you look at the first pages of this thread, some people didn't get banned at first then the next week everyone was. The same thing with the robotjs banwave in the old thread.

----------


## slatprh

Can Dva update the main post with all the providers hit in the last wave?

----------


## PhillipF

You guys ever wonder if people aren't actually being banned? Perhaps these few posters claiming that they have been banned are merely Blizzard employees trying to deter others from using the cheats.

From a programming perspective, I don't see how one would only be able to detect a limited sub-set of users of a cheat. It seems as though it would be an all-or-nothing affair, with everybody who ever used a process getting hit, or no one. 

Basing bans strictly off of player reports is so far-fetched I'm surprised to see suggestions of it popping up so often. I'm fairly certain it would violate not only the ToS to do such a thing, but even general consumer protection laws.

----------


## AnonRon

Banned on Main after using OverAim for 2-3 days for 5-6 hours total.

Smurf account not touched.

----------


## deathblossom

new banwave coming just got smacked

----------


## donh

I've got banned, have been using overaim last 2 weeks and Ko1n!'s private cheat, but the ban most likely is from OverAim.

----------


## Sychotix

> You guys ever wonder if people aren't actually being banned? Perhaps these few posters claiming that they have been banned are merely Blizzard employees trying to deter others from using the cheats.
> 
> From a programming perspective, I don't see how one would only be able to detect a limited sub-set of users of a cheat. It seems as though it would be an all-or-nothing affair, with everybody who ever used a process getting hit, or no one. 
> 
> Basing bans strictly off of player reports is so far-fetched I'm surprised to see suggestions of it popping up so often. I'm fairly certain it would violate not only the ToS to do such a thing, but even general consumer protection laws.


Fairly certain Blizzard reserves the right to ban you for any reason, without given warning. Player reports are a huge factor in bans, as people with poorly configured aimbots will be very obvious in the death cam. Also, detecting a "limited sub-set" (even though it could be a large set, and only a "limited sub-set" bother to post) is not unheard of as configurations differ which would cause any pattern recognition (client sided, or server sided) to vary. Detection can also be enabled and disabled at will so that cheat makers are not aware of it, and it is removed before they can bypass it.

----------


## cedricdu94

> 25-30% of our *active* users have gotten banned in result of 2 banwaves.
> We cannot guarantee ban safety.
> 
> As a result we will make some changes and reduce price.


Banwave is reported by other players or program detected ? I'm sceptical for buy ur aimbot, in the thread say it's very hard to tell that the aimbot is being used if someone is to observe you. So how you can be reported and banned ?

----------


## slatprh

DVAsystems also hit again in this banwave

----------


## pony1

I was banned today & I used the new update.

Not sure if the ban was from the old version or the new update, but nevertheless I was banned.

----------


## pony1

Banned Just then using DVA Systems

----------


## md92683

> I was banned today & I used the new update.
> 
> Not sure if the ban was from the old version or the new update, but nevertheless I was banned.


I was banned a few days ago myself, haven't tried updated version got a new computer though and new account but playing legit for now =/, my email said banned for using cheats and 3rd party programs

----------


## figulx

> *Note: This cheat has been worked on for a while now, so please don't ruin the fun with your hate comments, if there are any problems you'll be able to contact me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the Watermark, nothing that i can do.
> *
> ...


I played less than a weak with this bot and I got banned.

----------


## Someduckwit

> You guys ever wonder if people aren't actually being banned? Perhaps these few posters claiming that they have been banned are merely Blizzard employees trying to deter others from using the cheats.
> 
> From a programming perspective, I don't see how one would only be able to detect a limited sub-set of users of a cheat. It seems as though it would be an all-or-nothing affair, with everybody who ever used a process getting hit, or no one. 
> 
> Basing bans strictly off of player reports is so far-fetched I'm surprised to see suggestions of it popping up so often. I'm fairly certain it would violate not only the ToS to do such a thing, but even general consumer protection laws.


To put it simply, it would not at all. 
It is every sense a text post or a bunch of them. Under no way is this some violation in of that if its a big fat lie. I mean, for pretense, look at forged research papers. Not illegal at all unless commissioned and then forged where the commissioner can sue for being sold an unfit or bad product. 
Also, you agreed to this in something called a EULA before hand. How about you read their free privacy and EULA statements that they give to you for free on their website and sometime soon in game or during account creation.

EDIT: Consumer Protection Laws, they aren't endangering you and it seems in the EULA again, but they also have a ban repeal system if I am not mistaken.

----------


## Dubi124

I got banned last night too, it was the only bot I used on the account. Played using it for like 5 days.

----------


## pamanPMC

Got ban on my main too. Not trashing on purpose, just stating the facts.

----------


## Yuma Yamamoto

Banned, Overaim..

----------


## DvASystems

Enough people have contacted me, I have now have a timeline.
I'll update main OP

----------


## tbg22

got banned using the private GotchaBot

----------


## NamiUltJapan

What si chance for ban? Can i use it one month?

----------


## sniper8sniper

Any bans issued are due to the user being to obvious and receiving reports in the process. People raging that they were banned were banned for being too obvious and not because of cheat detection. If there is an update, maybe verify with Kefka that were still good to roll.

----------


## ts1

> Any bans issued are due to the user being to obvious and receiving reports in the process. People raging that they were banned were banned for being too obvious and not because of cheat detection. If there is an update, maybe verify with Kefka that were still good to roll.


Got banned yesterday on my alt account, used it with legit config and never get reported once

The aimbot is great, but just assume that it's detected and you will probably get banned, it can take one month or more to get banned.

Kefka himself tells that it's not undetected : "Will I get banned using this?" - If you are using any kind of cheat there is always a risk of being banned. You aimbot at your own risk and I am not liable for your ban." that just means that it's not undetected, and even if you play super legit there is always a risk to get banned. 

Just don't use this on a main account.

----------


## darkimp1

got banned on multiple accounts using battle, memory aimbot

----------


## WhoBattle

> Yeah I'm trying to wait until we know these ban waves are over and I'll be deploying one.


Woooo keep up the good work

----------


## sniper8sniper

> Got banned yesterday on my alt account, used it with legit config and never get reported once


Just because someone doesnt say they reported you in game doesnt mean you didnt get reported. Always keep that in mind, if you think the play you just had could get you reported, maybe it did.

----------


## messycan

Well I finessed the refund on the new account i started after the other recent ban wave
From blizzard


Untitled.jpgUntitled.jpg

----------


## tienthanh2929

***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***

Greetings,

Account: [email protected]
Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

The account holder is responsible for all activity on the account. We issue suspensions and closures to protect our players and our service in accordance with our Battle.net EULA: http://blizzard.com/company/legal/eula.html.

We don't take this decision lightly. Our team issued this closure after a careful review of relevant evidence. Our support staff will not overturn these closures and may not respond to appeals. For more information, see our article: Appealing Silences, Suspensions, and Closures - Blizzard Support

Thank you for your time and understanding in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Service

----------


## tienthanh2929

I have been banned , hack got detected . 




> ***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Account: [email protected]
> Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
> Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")
> 
> Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.
> ...

----------


## Xaim

It is possible that your account got flagged before the update.

----------


## ts1

> Just because someone doesnt say they reported you in game doesnt mean you didnt get reported. Always keep that in mind, if you think the play you just had could get you reported, maybe it did.


Yeah, playing like over a hundred games in diamond, get potg, never get called a hacker, but yes, they are all reporting me silently because i'm blatantly hacking with a smooth aimbot. Just keep thinking that this hack is undetected and that all banned users are blatant hackers who uses 100 aimbot speed, it's funny.

----------


## messycan

I got a refund and used this as an arguement with blizzard

EA is banning skilled Battlefield 1 players for the worst possible reason

----------


## evagon

This is why it's so important to understand what the cheat devs are doing for anti-detection methods.

Stated here:
To overwatch cheats detection (and the ignorance of creators)

What are the devs doing to hide the signatures of their programs so that it's not detectable by blizzard

----------


## blackrain1

blizzard's anti cheat system is really good now .. even the memory hacks that are supposed to be undetectable are getting detected ..

----------


## darkimp1

> blizzard's anti cheat system is really good now .. even the memory hacks that are supposed to be undetectable are getting detected ..


memory hacks are easy to detect its the colour bots that should be hard to detect

----------


## R3DTIME

Just got banned, this is detected. Only used it in try mode also.
1/18/17 at 11:27 PM 

From:
Blizzard Entertainment 
***NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE***

Greetings,

Account: (removed)
Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

The account holder is responsible for all activity on the account. We issue suspensions and closures to protect our players and our service in accordance with our Battle.net EULA: Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement.

We don't take this decision lightly. Our team issued this closure after a careful review of relevant evidence. Our support staff will not overturn these closures and may not respond to appeals. For more information, see our article: Appealing Silences, Suspensions, and Closures - Blizzard Support

Thank you for your time and understanding in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Service
Blizzard Entertainment
https://battle.net/

----------


## Catdog93

Just got banned. Try it once in practice mode only. It is detected.

----------


## Cgbuyer

CE/XIS gets detected within 2-3 days

----------


## syscall78

Just banned

***Notification de fermeture de compte***

Salutations,

Compte : [email protected]
Action sur le compte : Fermeture de compte - Compte Overwatch
Motif : Utilisation de programme de triche ("hacks")

L'activité récente sur ce compte montre l'utilisation de programme non autorisé servant à tricher. Ces programmes sont également connu sous le nom de Hack nuise à l'expèrience de jeu des autres joueurs.

Le propriétaire du compte reste responsable de toute activité qui y a lieu. Nous appliquons des suspensions et fermetures définitives de comptes pour protéger nos joueurs et nos services en accord avec nos conditions d'utilisation : Blizzard Entertainment:Battle.net® end user License Agreement

Nous ne prenons pas de telles décisions à la légère. Notre équipe n'a appliqué cette suspension qu'après avoir analysé en profondeur les preuves dont elle disposait. L'assistance clientèle n'annulera en aucun cas ces sanctions, et se réserve le droit de ne pas répondre à leur contestation. Pour plus d'informations, veuillez consulter cet article :
Appealing Silences, Suspensions, and Closures - Blizzard Support

Nous vous remercions pour votre attention et votre compréhension.

Cordialement,

L'assistance clientèle

*I used SK bot and Private bot from kefkabot--------------------ready for other key and fresh install*  :Big Grin:

----------


## oahhack

still used my method and im lvl 192 without ban yet use memory aimbot  :Big Grin:

----------


## syscall78

And? I played without cheating and it's total foot,
This is not a worry, the visa card helps well ;-)

----------


## [email protected]

Banned using Korea.v7 and SKBot pretty sure the SKbot was what did me in.

----------


## krizz

don't be fooled by these BS testimonies, you'll get banned with this software just like i was. and bunny/dva will ignore you/delete your comments/censor your complaints so that he can keep making money

i used this software very conservatively, i was never called out, and i didn't even use it to its maximum capability - i just used it as a very light aim assist that no one would be able to detect. BANNED. just like all the other people. BANNED. 

I'm sure bunny will delete this comment because he watches this forum like a hawk because there's no conflict of interest between him being an administrator on this website and also selling software for a profit against his competition, right? 

this software is set up so that you have to pay with bitcoin, which is anonymous, so you can't even complain or anything, you can't get your money back and you'll never know who he really is. the real issue is that this software will get you banned and these posts are harmful because they are minimizing the reality that this software is UNSAFE and you'll get banned and bunny doesn't care 





> Thank you for your answer, I've got to read your story on your forum and I have much respect for the way you think and act regarding the bot itself and how you played around your injury to guarantee yourself some enjoyment off this game.
> 
> As much as I'd like to get my hands on your software, I'm afraid I'll have to wait for the w10 optimized version of it, assuming there'll ever be one. With this I'm not saying you should working on it, nor I'm assuming you will. 
> As for the feedbacks, the majority looks positive so keep up thegood work, and until next time!

----------


## mesoud

> don't be fooled by these BS testimonies, you'll get banned with this software just like i was. and bunny/dva will ignore you/delete your comments/censor your complaints so that he can keep making money
> 
> i used this software very conservatively, i was never called out, and i didn't even use it to its maximum capability - i just used it as a very light aim assist that no one would be able to detect. BANNED. just like all the other people. BANNED. 
> 
> I'm sure bunny will delete this comment because he watches this forum like a hawk because there's no conflict of interest between him being an administrator on this website and also selling software for a profit against his competition, right? 
> 
> this software is set up so that you have to pay with bitcoin, which is anonymous, so you can't even complain or anything, you can't get your money back and you'll never know who he really is. the real issue is that this software will get you banned and these posts are harmful because they are minimizing the reality that this software is UNSAFE and you'll get banned and bunny doesn't care


I agree with this guy !

----------


## DvASystems

> don't be fooled by these BS testimonies, you'll get banned with this software just like i was. and bunny/dva will ignore you/delete your comments/censor your complaints so that he can keep making money
> 
> i used this software very conservatively, i was never called out, and i didn't even use it to its maximum capability - i just used it as a very light aim assist that no one would be able to detect. BANNED. just like all the other people. BANNED. 
> 
> I'm sure bunny will delete this comment because he watches this forum like a hawk because there's no conflict of interest between him being an administrator on this website and also selling software for a profit against his competition, right? 
> 
> this software is set up so that you have to pay with bitcoin, which is anonymous, so you can't even complain or anything, you can't get your money back and you'll never know who he really is. the real issue is that this software will get you banned and these posts are harmful because they are minimizing the reality that this software is UNSAFE and you'll get banned and bunny doesn't care


You are entirely correct, bans happen.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> don't be fooled by these BS testimonies, you'll get banned with this software just like i was. and bunny/dva will ignore you/delete your comments/censor your complaints so that he can keep making money
> 
> i used this software very conservatively, i was never called out, and i didn't even use it to its maximum capability - i just used it as a very light aim assist that no one would be able to detect. BANNED. just like all the other people. BANNED. 
> 
> I'm sure bunny will delete this comment because he watches this forum like a hawk because there's no conflict of interest between him being an administrator on this website and also selling software for a profit against his competition, right? 
> 
> this software is set up so that you have to pay with bitcoin, which is anonymous, so you can't even complain or anything, you can't get your money back and you'll never know who he really is. the real issue is that this software will get you banned and these posts are harmful because they are minimizing the reality that this software is UNSAFE and you'll get banned and bunny doesn't care


you're cheating in an online game that is anticheat protected, ofcourse bans are eventually gonna happen? it's no surprise that he chooses bitcoin, it's safe from chargebacks (which many people abuse).
dont ever expect to ever find a cheat that wont get you banned at some point. even if you're cheating "legitimate".

if you wanna be safe, don't cheat. simple as that.

----------


## syscall78

is you want a account ban you can use this, i have 2 account ban for use this

----------


## KefkaBot

If it were a software ban we'd be seeing a much higher ban rate. In fact the ban rate seems quite low in my opinion.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Try changing the Window Title of whatever public cheat you're using.. It's my speculation that 
> (A) they're detecting cheats by window title /file title.
> The same way they detect CE & Scylla
> 
> or 
> 
> (B) they've flagged the users who've accumulated a certain numbers of bans over a certain period of time for a ban.


in fact, A is right
(look at my post)

----------


## KampfMuffin

> don't be fooled by these BS testimonies, you'll get banned with this software just like i was. and bunny/dva will ignore you/delete your comments/censor your complaints so that he can keep making money
> 
> i used this software very conservatively, i was never called out, and i didn't even use it to its maximum capability - i just used it as a very light aim assist that no one would be able to detect. BANNED. just like all the other people. BANNED. 
> 
> I'm sure bunny will delete this comment because he watches this forum like a hawk because there's no conflict of interest between him being an administrator on this website and also selling software for a profit against his competition, right? 
> 
> this software is set up so that you have to pay with bitcoin, which is anonymous, so you can't even complain or anything, you can't get your money back and you'll never know who he really is. the real issue is that this software will get you banned and these posts are harmful because they are minimizing the reality that this software is UNSAFE and you'll get banned and bunny doesn't care


LOL that was my story TOO. He deleted 2 Posts because of "Do not argue with the seller in the thread, especially regarding free promotions"
WHAT F***ing FREE promotion???

and then when i wrote him a pm regarding this he answered me this:

Bans WILL happen. But with the software of Bunny even "Lifetime" users got banned. Where he said on his website "0% ban chance"

And we paid for a 0% ban rate software allthough he kept selling his bot after many bans happened. I think 40% of his user base got banned.
If you bought in the time where the bans happened, you simply lost your $$. You got the "working" software so no chargebacks.

oh yeah also some complaint about chargebacks, he could simply put a check in his code asking the server if the license is still valid.

PS Bunny if youre reading this (which im sure you are): I will save this here to web.archive.org so everybody sees how you censor us. I DONT CARE if you ban me. I will contact the admin IF you do and solve the issue.

PSS: Don't get scammed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PSSS: If you dont care about money, you just want to "help" people which can't aim normally due to an "illness" then give the unsatisfied users their money back.



PSSSS: this here is out of the selling thread so I CAN complain here with this other guy and mesoud.

http://web.archive.org/web/201702080...ogaloo-17.html

----------


## bart1212

Has there been any non-report bans in last couple of weeks? From what I see they have a schedule for banwaves, last week was WoW banwave this week was Diablo 3. Next one Overwatch? or the other blizzard games.

----------


## jincuteguy

So is this hack still Undetected? I thought all Color / AHK aimbots are detected?

----------


## DvASystems

> Has there been any non-report bans in last couple of weeks? From what I see they have a schedule for banwaves, last week was WoW banwave this week was Diablo 3. Next one Overwatch? or the other blizzard games.


Not really, bans are constantly happening across the web. I've pretty much lost track.

----------


## bart1212

> Not really, bans are constantly happening across the web. I've pretty much lost track.


Are you sure those are from detection and not just getting reported? I'm pretty sure they hasn't been a actual banwave since january. I don't think they have enough people to be doing banwaves for multiple games the same week.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Not really, bans are constantly happening across the web. I've pretty much lost track.


well, apparently to my diagnosis (Dr. Muffin) bans are happening every thirsday. This means they don't ban in large waves anymore / they just want to get rid of the cheaters?

----------


## DvASystems

> Are you sure those are from detection and not just getting reported? I'm pretty sure they hasn't been a actual banwave since january. I don't think they have enough people to be doing banwaves for multiple games the same week.


As KampfMuffin said, they have stopped caring anymore and just ban people as fast as possible. The reason why you don't see complaints is player money exhaustion and faster warnings from developers = less cheaters trying their luck.

----------


## DvASystems

Got a minor banwave here.
However it seems to be ricochet from a larger banwave.
AHK, C++ colorbots have gotten hit.
Same goes for Memory programs.

Stay safe!

----------


## jwatt85

Buyer Beware. I just got banned using this. This needs to be flagged as detected.

----------


## jwatt85

Don't do it. You'll get banned.

----------


## DvASystems

Got several PMs here and on discord, seems they have banned several cheats today on 22 Feb, all over the web. 

That's a lot of banwaves recently.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> You should definetly try to use an account without hacks for some time.
> Maybe you are hwid banned from blizzo?


I'm sure I'm not HWID banned, I have 3 other accounts actively running (1 legit and 2 cheating with external hacks) and they're all good since several months

----------


## KampfMuffin

zekixd with your engine my main got banned 2 weeks ago :/
ised the 1.0 and 2.0
was lvl 67
blizz is making absolutely no joke
at least my lvl 28 smurf is safe \o/

----------


## Steve Job

> zekixd with your engine my main got banned 2 weeks ago :/
> ised the 1.0 and 2.0
> was lvl 67
> blizz is making absolutely no joke
> at least my lvl 28 smurf is safe \o/


His debugger isn't detected.

----------


## ShadowAlw

Are any of these undetected?

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Are any of these undetected?


I don't know. Try it, but I am not sure

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Has there even been a banwave now? seems to me u are selling detected hacks from some chinese maker....


Well memory banwaves happen every Thursday or Wednesday.

----------


## SK Bot

> Well memory banwaves happen every Thursday or Wednesday.


Yea, for memory bots they mark your account and wipe them all at once in waves to make it harder to test their detection methods. Zzz

So annoying .. lol

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Yea, for memory bots they mark your account and wipe them all at once in waves to make it harder to test their detection methods. Zzz
> 
> So annoying .. lol


yeah the funny thing is they can't still make anything about PCbangs so you could create infinite accounts and test your methods one by one

----------


## zekixd

> yeah the funny thing is they can't still make anything about PCbangs so you could create infinite accounts and test your methods one by one


Now PCBangs is Not Available

only Kor Accounts allow to login on PCBANGs

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Now PCBangs is Not Available
> 
> only Kor Accounts allow to login on PCBANGs


yeah so you still can
and also at home with pc bang vpns

----------


## DWL

Just wanted to say it worked ok for a few days, about the same as any other AHK bot... then today I got banned. I only used it as a small aim assist and never got called out. So be careful it is most likely detected.

----------


## PandaDays

Im not still banned and idk why tbh on my main lv 600 now ive used public private and now my own that lil boi acc still good

----------


## VapeSKWAD<3

My cheat hasnt been banned and you can use it for free in exploit section

----------


## Battler624

2 accounts on dva got banned less than 12 hours ago.

----------


## DvASystems

> 2 accounts on dva got banned less than 12 hours ago.


You're late to the party (1 month+). DVASystems cheat is discontinued. If you want undetected and updated builds, check out chens. Added semi non-hp bar to one of the new builds.

----------


## jerome11

friend got banned wiith sk bot _public_ and he says its not ahk ^^ lie to make money

----------


## SK Bot

> friend got banned wiith sk bot and he says its not ahk ^^ lie to make money


If you use the public version which says <DETECTED> (DO NOT USE) in Big bold red letters, please expect to get banned.
p.s. i just made them bigger so it will be easier for you to catch it  :Smile:

----------


## soldire76

how many reports do we need to get to be banned ?

----------


## NamiUltJapan

Him guys. I use this maybe 3,4 hours...Aimbot, bhop, nospread, combos, more goodies. The Jewish Ahk

I thought AHK script is safe, but it seems they are not. So will i be banned or not? How they detect AHK script, they have soem kinde of detection or they ban becouse manual reports, tnx, and sorry for bad Eanglish.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Him guys. I use this maybe 3,4 hours...Aimbot, bhop, nospread, combos, more goodies. The Jewish Ahk
> 
> I thought AHK script is safe, but it seems they are not. So will i be banned or not? How they detect AHK script, they have soem kinde of detection or they ban becouse manual reports, tnx, and sorry for bad Eanglish.


I personally think its a signature detection, but they will have several ahk detections in place. If you don't get banned in about 1-2 weeks, you should be safe

----------


## Hedges82

Almighty is detected - less than a day use for me (thread should be updated)

----------


## thundermonkey

Every cheat for sale there is detected. Lost 4 accounts. Started playing legit. Not Fitter's fault, but no clue why he's selling detected cheats as "not detected"...lol

----------


## oahkill

i bypass ［x aim ］file it only normal script from korea forum
ban wave soon ? or bliz wait more


호랑이도 제말하면 온다...

----------


## SK Bot

Can someone edit this and change the one that says SK? It says "SK Bot" but doesn't bother to list that it was the FREE PUBLIC VERSION. If someone has proof they got banned using the private version, please let me know, otherwise I'd really appreciate if this got changed to make sure they know it was the free version.

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

> Every cheat for sale there is detected. Lost 4 accounts. Started playing legit. Not Fitter's fault, but no clue why he's selling detected cheats as "not detected"...lol


I never advertised the cheat as undetected. The thread clearly states the status was unknown. Get your information right.
And actually, no every cheat I sell is not detected.

----------


## DvASystems

> Can someone edit this and change the one that says SK? It says "SK Bot" but doesn't bother to list that it was the FREE PUBLIC VERSION. If someone has proof they got banned using the private version, please let me know, otherwise I'd really appreciate if this got changed to make sure they know it was the free version.


I think it was Public since there were some posts at that time about public version. Edited.

----------


## johnnyze123

I did some genji stuff where it just combined dash melee fan. Read some people saying its bannable and got scared away from doing it. I only used it for one game, do I have anything to worry about?

----------


## SK Bot

> I think it was Public since there were some posts at that time about public version. Edited.


I appreciate that, however it doesn't seem like anything was updated..

----------


## Didus

I Think no man

----------


## andbazan

I was banned using private aimbot xaim 05/04/17

----------


## Youu185

Anything that got you banned in specific? Adjusting settings on Xaim, or suspicous reports from other players..???

----------


## PKSE

Its your fault falt for hacking then

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Its your fault falt for hacking then


That's true. If you cheat in OW, expect to be banned

----------

